# PES2012: Pesedit.com Patch 2.8 mit aktuellen Wintertransfers erschienen!



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe PES-Freunde!

Mittlerweile wurde der Community Patch von Pesedit.com in der Version 2.8 veröffentlicht. Dieser enthält unter anderem aktuelle Wintertransfers:

*New Features:*

New ball: Puma Ligue 1 OMB
New boot: adidas adiPure 11Pro
New faces: more than 50 new faces added and optimized; in total more than 740 faces in faceserver
New kits: APOEL, Barcelona, Bayern München, Cote d'Ivoire, France,   Ghana, Greece, Japan, Juventus, Olympiacos, Manchester City, Marseille,   Milan, Morocco, Nürnberg, Salzburg, Senegal, Turkey, Viktoria Plzen,   Wolfsburg
New team: FK Partizan
Scoreboards: Sky Sports EPL + Fox EPL
Selector: Added ML switch; South American teams now available for friendly matches
*Transfers: Completed winter transfers for European teams*
Other: Fixed CL kits problem of some teams
*GENERAL FEATURES*
• Correct emblems, kits, map locations, goal net styles, team ranks, for all teams in
the game (Clubs and National)
• Complete Bundesliga including correct squads, kits, lineups, emblems, map
locations; All players with correct stats, appearence and boots
• Complete 2. Bundesliga, Liga Adelante & Npower Championship with all features
• Corrected league structure (Bundesliga, corrected Champions League)
• Disabled blur in gameplay (if you want blur back, delete unnamed_63.bin in
dt04.img folder in kitserver)
• New faces
• New kits
• New music
• lots more


*LIST OF NEW SONGS*
• Get Some - Lykke Li
• Fake Tales Of San Franciso - Arctic Monkeys
• 1901 - Phoenix
• Live Forever - James Curd
• Restless - Kakkmaddafakka
• Live Those Days Tonight - Friendly Fires
• A-Punk - Vampire Weekend
• Ready To Start - Arcade Fire
• The Bay - Metronomy
• What A Life - Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds
• If You Wanna - The Vaccines
• Bombay - El Guincho
• The Great Escape - The Rifles
• Graves - Tokyo Police Club
• Dominos - The Big Pink
• Machu Picchu - The Strokes
• I Can Talk - Two Door Cinema Club
• One Month Off - Bloc Party
• In The Summer - Crystal Fighters
*
Download:* PESEdit.com 2012 Patch 2.8 - Released! #04/02/12


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2012)

Cool, werd ich mal ziehen. Beeinflusst das dann eigentlich auch laufende Meisterliga-SPielstände?


*edit* wow, 50KB/s  - mal schauen, ob ich es bis morgen schaffe ^^


----------

